# How many 33rd degree TR's here?



## jfschultz (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> 33. You get tulips instead roses for your wife on valentine's day.



Ok at least two of us did.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 15, 2006)

I got a rose. 

It's still pretty, though


----------

